# ComplianceEducators.com



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I got a text message today w/ my USDOT Number and my name on it "Manditory DOT compliance training: www.ComplianceEducators.com"

Is this an ad or is this what is supposed to be a message telling me I need to submit to training? It would be nice if it was plainly obvious.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Does not look like a government web address to me. I suspect it's a sales grabber, but check with your state's DMV to be sure.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

mark I got one a year ago and dismissed it as a scam. never heard any more.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Official business isn't conducted via text messages!


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Barry said:


> Official business isn't conducted via text messages!


So I suppose this means there aren't a lot of hot Asian singles that want to meet me?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Maybe not you, ....


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

sqkcrk said:


> I got a text message today w/ my USDOT Number and my name on it "Manditory DOT compliance training: www.ComplianceEducators.com"


just think, if it is a scam and I would assume its a scam, they have to have access to the data base with the DOT number, your name, and your email address. How secure do you feel now


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Never crossed my mind to feel secure or insecure. It's on the side of my truck. Just like yours is supposed to be. So it's public knowledge. I doubt they got it by standing beside the highway. But I also doubt it's privileged/secure information.

Should I be worried?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Mark, pretty sure I have gotten the same text in the past year. I just ignored and was a bit curious how they found my number. I was told recently that if you ever give your cell number out to a commercial business (as I have done many, many times to commercial truckers hauling loads for me) that your number can end up in a data base easily accessed via goggle searches. As a side note, I was also told recently that restrictions on sales calls to cell phone numbers are being dropped by the FCC and you may begin getting nuisance sales calls UNLESS you list your cell number on on the "do not call list". I did so and its very easy to do. Suppose I will still be getting reached "erroneously" though. Grrrrr. So far no political "surveys" in this election season, though.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I was more bothered by getting an advertisement than getting what looked like an actual notification that I needed to do something. I have gotten something similar in the mail and chucked it. If the NYDOT wants me to comply w/ some regulation they know how to get in touch w/me. They have all my numbers.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

If you have a USDOT number, your information is publicly available here on the web courtesy of USDOT. 

For instance, by searching for "squeak creek", Mark's contact info comes up, including a phone number. And if that is a 'text capable' phone, then text messages can be sent to that phone without having an email address.

https://safer.fmcsa.dot.gov/query.a...4&original_query_string=SQUEAK CREEK APIARIES


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Do not call list? Darn. Am I going to have to stop answering my cell phone now?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> If you have a USDOT number, your information is publicly available here on the web courtesy of USDOT.
> 
> For instance, by searching for "squeak creek", Mark's contact info comes up, including a phone number. And if that is a 'text capable' phone, then text messages can be sent to that phone without having an email address.
> 
> https://safer.fmcsa.dot.gov/query.a...4&original_query_string=SQUEAK CREEK APIARIES


Nope, not my cell phone.

Now I'm getting scared.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Just looked you up Mark and found more then just your phone # and the rest of the information you are talking about. Found out you have a dogs and two cats too. Did you get the text I sent, nice pic.?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

My goodness, you got a big one there, don't you? Must take two hands to handle that thang.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

I received a call on my cell phone the other day from a restricted phone, the person knew my name including my middle initial, and wanted to know if I knew a person with the same last name. The interesting point is, it's not my cell phone, not associated with my name or my address. Now I did know 2 people with the name he was asking about, but when I questioned him he hung up. Makes you wonder some times, asked the wife if she gave it out and no, no one else knows my middle initial.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

The text was honest. Just a company trying to sell u the training. Have been through this a few years ago.


----------



## rweaver7777 (Oct 17, 2012)

If the spelling was reported correctly in the original post, "mandatory" is how it is properly spelled, not "manditory". Most likely a phishing text to try to get more information from you or perhaps some fly-by-night "entrepreneur" trying to sell you something he found free on the interwebs.


----------

